# Nitecore Intelli Charger i2 or i4



## BrickHouse (25/12/15)

Hi guys

Any stock on these chargers?


----------



## Pixstar (25/12/15)

Hey there. In Joburg you can try Vape Cartel. They're open for business this Festive Season except public holidays. 
Link to page


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

BrickHouse said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any stock on these chargers?



Welcome to the forum @BrickHouse 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## vaporize.co.za (26/12/15)

we have stock.. and can ship to you this coming week..

http://vaporize.co.za/?s=nitecore&post_type=product


----------

